# This video is amazing!



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Someone posted this video on facebook... I was amazed to see what the artist manages to do. 

Keep in mind, no fish were harmed in the making of the video. The art technique is actually paint and resin in layers to create a 3D effect. 0_o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21bFpgEfDFM&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

OH MY GOD!!!! That was amazing!!!!! Thank you for sharing!!!!


----------



## grogan (Jan 23, 2011)

WOW...I just had the worst day ever and watching this made me feel at piece. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

That was amazing. I've never seen that kind of technique before.


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

grogan said:


> WOW...I just had the worst day ever and watching this made me feel at piece. Thanks for sharing.


I'm glad to hear it, Grogan. I just read your other post. Sorry to hear about your coworker.


----------



## julem35 (Dec 22, 2010)

That was beautiful. Watching it all come together was just...wow. Really awesome. Im kinda speechless.


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

WOW do u think they make the mess that live goldfish do?


----------



## cometguy (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't see.... It's blocked in Canada!!!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Blocked here, too. Apparently the video maker used some background music and got the whole thing blocked?


----------



## Mr. fish (Mar 8, 2011)

Blocked... bummer


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Its blocked for me.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Stupid. why didn't they block the audio?


----------



## hXcChic22 (Dec 26, 2009)

Here's another link, I think it's the same thing. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVJOQG_bpQM


----------



## chronoboy (Jan 17, 2011)

amazing! would love one of his peices in my house.


----------

